# Tap and Line Cleaner



## raccoon (5/6/14)

Hi

This is what I made to clean my lines and tap,just put an beer out post on a garden sprayer and pressure it up with solution and connect it up press the handle and open the beer tap.


----------



## seemore (6/6/14)

Top idea there and a lot cheaper then anything else I have seen straight on the shopping list


----------



## mr_wibble (6/6/14)

So the tap screws on easily, or did you have to make some sort of adaptor ?


----------



## mojonojo (7/6/14)

a liberal amount of PTFE tape will sort you out.


----------

